# النعت لمنعوتين أحدهما مذكر والآخر مؤنث



## jacoub

تحية طيبة أيها الإخوة

لقد بحثت في هذا الموضوع في الشبكة ولم أعثر على الجواب. فلو كان عندنا مثل هذه الجملة: رأيت الفتى والفتاة الشاطرين. فأيهما صحيح الشاطرين أم الشاطرتين؟ أي بكلمة أخرى، أيطابق النعت المنعوت الأخير مهما كان جنسه أم المذكر منهما فقط؟

وشكرا جزيلا مقدما


----------



## barkoosh

يقال "الشاطرين" لأن النعت يصف مذكرًا ومؤنثًا معًا. وفي هذه الحال يتخذ صيغة المذكر.‏


----------



## jacoub

شكرا جزيلا على الرد


----------



## Mejeed

عموما .. في اللغة العربية ، يكون الكلام كله بصيغة المذكر وليس "النعت" فقط اذا كان الذكور والاناث معا ، مهما قل عدد الذكور ومهما ازداد عدد الإناث ، فلا تستعمل صيغة المؤنث الا في حالة الكلام عن الإناث فقط.


----------



## elroy

Mejeed said:


> فلا تستعمل صيغة المؤنث الا في حالة الكلام عن الإناث فقط


نعم، هو كذلك. حتى أن البعض يستخدم صيغة المذكر في حالة الإشارة إلى مجموعة مكوّنة من إناث فقط، ولكن العكس لا يحدث.

ممكن تفادي الإشكالية في هذه الحالة بكتابة "الفتى الشاطر والفتاه الشاطرة".​


----------

